# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Пароль на конфигуратор 1С 7.7

## jean

Чем и как вскрыть запароленный конфигуратор.

----------


## BlackSysop

*jean*, Есть такая штука, патч от Саурона но надо искать под определенную версию 1с.

----------


## Shrek_kz

проще удалить папку usrdef и выставить своих пользователей и их пароли.

----------


## BlackSysop

> проще удалить папку usrdef и выставить своих пользователей и их пароли.


Не внимательно читаете вопрос, молодой человек.

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

есть подбиралка паролей, работает долго но гарантировано
могу выложить :) если кому нужно конечно ;)

----------


## jean

> есть подбиралка паролей, работает долго но гарантировано
> могу выложить :) если кому нужно конечно ;)


Пользовался, если простой из цифр, то как повезёт, может быстро, а если символы, то практически вечность. Если можна ссылочку на патч Саурона к 27 релизу, а то чё-то в нете не могу нарыть. Спасибо.

----------


## Апостол

> Пользовался, если простой из цифр, то как повезёт, может быстро, а если символы, то практически вечность. Если можна ссылочку на патч Саурона к 27 релизу, а то чё-то в нете не могу нарыть. Спасибо.


Есть на 25 релиз, если нужен могу скинуть

----------


## AlexanderTiger

Саурон на 23 релиз подходит на 27.

----------


## jean

> Есть на 25 релиз, если нужен могу скинуть


 jean_j@rambler.ru пжалуйста :blush:

----------


## cntkf

*Апостол*, и мне скинь, очень нуждаюсь  opisalovo@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 6 минут 20 секунд_



> Саурон на 23 релиз подходит на 27.


Если точно на 27 релиз подходит, то скиньте мне opisalovo@mail.ru

----------


## Tilorn

и на tilorn4@ya.ru , пожалуйста))

----------

svparfenova (25.11.2020)

----------


## SJ24

В подобных случаях много раз выручала подбиралка паролей к md, ert, usr файлам
скачать

----------


## vabster

делается все проще....
1 перемещаем userdef в другое место.
2 заходим в конфигуратор
3 как только зашло в конфигуратор возвращаем на место userdef
4 меняем пароль администратора на какой хотим....

по принципу это просто. 1с обращается к файлу userdef при авторизации... и при изменения в пользователях в кофигураторе он снова обращается к файлику и заново считывает его...

----------


## Vasilev

Апостол, и мне скинь, очень нуждаюсь
Если точно на 27 релиз подходит, то скиньте мне msvvn@mail.ru

----------


## EYLLO

Всем физ.привет!
Сам никогда не пробовал - не было оказии...но говорят работает!
Средство для 1С 77 - http://www.luchik.fatal.ru/secret77/#9
http://www.forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=136529
Средство для 1с8 - http://1cniku.ru/extern/

----------


## bestship

Итак. Рыл в инете часа 3. 
Никто ничего толкового не мог сказать. Или притворялись даунами (а может такие на самом деле :) ) и предлагали удалить users.usr :mad:, хотя и ребенок знает, что этот файл и конфа ну никак не связаны.
Всё, что предлагают - не работает, или для ооочень старых платформ.

Все же нашел решение - у меня запароленная конфа открылась. :cool:
Платформа 7.70.027
Файл прилагается: http://turbo.to/1y01yut9vlnk.html
Как пользоваться-разберетесь :)

----------


## ArlaDOS

Выложи надо попробовать )))

----------


## bestship

> Выложи надо попробовать )))


ссылка рабочая -качай

----------


## jean

> Итак. Рыл в инете часа 3. 
> Никто ничего толкового не мог сказать. Или притворялись даунами (а может такие на самом деле :) ) и предлагали удалить users.usr :mad:, хотя и ребенок знает, что этот файл и конфа ну никак не связаны.
> Всё, что предлагают - не работает, или для ооочень старых платформ.
> 
> Все же нашел решение - у меня запароленная конфа открылась. :cool:
> Платформа 7.70.027
> Файл прилагается: http://turbo.to/1y01yut9vlnk.html
> Как пользоваться-разберетесь :)


РАБОТАЕТ!!! Всем качать! А bestship огромное спасибо.

----------


## kukorvet

> Итак. Рыл в инете часа 3. 
> Никто ничего толкового не мог сказать. Или притворялись даунами (а может такие на самом деле :) ) и предлагали удалить users.usr :mad:, хотя и ребенок знает, что этот файл и конфа ну никак не связаны.
> Всё, что предлагают - не работает, или для ооочень старых платформ.
> 
> Все же нашел решение - у меня запароленная конфа открылась. :cool:
> Платформа 7.70.027
> Файл прилагается: http://turbo.to/1y01yut9vlnk.html
> Как пользоваться-разберетесь :)


Долго искал подобное. Нашёл!!! А по ссылке ничего нет (убрали!?). Если не трудно скиньте что там было по kukorvet@rambler.ru

----------


## komarevich

> Итак. Рыл в инете часа 3. 
> Никто ничего толкового не мог сказать. Или притворялись даунами (а может такие на самом деле :) ) и предлагали удалить users.usr :mad:, хотя и ребенок знает, что этот файл и конфа ну никак не связаны.
> Всё, что предлагают - не работает, или для ооочень старых платформ.
> 
> Все же нашел решение - у меня запароленная конфа открылась. :cool:
> Платформа 7.70.027
> Файл прилагается: http://turbo.to/1y01yut9vlnk.html
> Как пользоваться-разберетесь :)


А можно еще раз ссылочку? Эта не работает. Или в мыло badgnat@mail.ru

----------


## Earl_k

> Итак. Рыл в инете часа 3. 
> Никто ничего толкового не мог сказать. Или притворялись даунами (а может такие на самом деле :) ) и предлагали удалить users.usr :mad:, хотя и ребенок знает, что этот файл и конфа ну никак не связаны.
> Всё, что предлагают - не работает, или для ооочень старых платформ.
> 
> Все же нашел решение - у меня запароленная конфа открылась. :cool:
> Платформа 7.70.027
> Файл прилагается: http://turbo.to/1y01yut9vlnk.html
> Как пользоваться-разберетесь :)


Большая скинуть файлик или новую ссылку на него на мыло graf_k@mail.ru

----------


## tany2511

> Сообщение от bestship Посмотреть сообщение
> Итак. Рыл в инете часа 3.
> Никто ничего толкового не мог сказать. Или притворялись даунами (а может такие на самом деле ) и предлагали удалить users.usr , хотя и ребенок знает, что этот файл и конфа ну никак не связаны.
> Всё, что предлагают - не работает, или для ооочень старых платформ.
> 
> Все же нашел решение - у меня запароленная конфа открылась.
> Платформа 7.70.027
> Файл прилагается: http://turbo.to/1y01yut9vlnk.html
> Как пользоваться-разберетесь



Ссылка не работает!!! Плиз, сбросьте мне файл на мыло  tany2511@mail.ru

----------


## 502

перезалейте

----------


## borovik_144

Привет.
1С вер 7 7 027, пожалуйста скиньте на е-маил mihailborovik@gmail.com этот файл.
Большое СПАСИбо.

----------


## vikontk

Привет.вер 7 7 027, пожалуйста киньте на vikontk@gmail.com или перезалейте. Немогу форму документа отредактировать. Вроде и пароль помню и неподходит.

----------


## playmaker

перезалейте или кто может кинте на playmaker@e1.ru.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## komarevich

http://turbo.to/mx2hbnf6gxrk.html Работает :)

----------


## ArPlus

У кого есть? Ссылка не работает!

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

Файл не найден. Возможно он был удален.
Перезалейте плиз!

----------


## bestship

> Файл не найден. Возможно он был удален.
> Перезалейте плиз!


ПЕРЕЗАЛИВАЮ ССЫЛКУ ПО ПРОСЬБАМ ТРУДЯЩИХСЯ
http://files.mail.ru/C5GRUW

----------

mixanik84 (01.02.2012)

----------


## ArlaDOS

Попробуем вашу штучку

----------


## esperanta

to bestship 
Даже не могу передать слова благодарности за эту супер-штуку!!!! Точно качать всем, на 025 тоже, проверено.

----------


## caiwrouc

Спасибо огромное за файл! Работает!

----------


## unknown181538

> Долго искал подобное. Нашёл!!! А по ссылке ничего нет (убрали!?). Если не трудно скиньте что там было по kukorvet@rambler.ru


Можно и мне? nikto__@mail.ru

----------


## Diko

файл SEVEN.DLL универсальный, ломает пароль на конфу любого релиза

----------


## Championill

ОООООООООООООООООООООООГР  ОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Championill

ОООООООООООООООООООООООГР  ОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут 32 секунды_
Скажите пожалуйста, а как теперь установить новый пароль на конфигуратор?

----------


## Mechanicuss

Полагаю, вернуть оригинальный SEVEN.DLL и поставить пароль стандартным способом :)

----------


## neckdan

> У кого есть? Ссылка не работает!


Залейте пожалуйчта neckdan@mail.ru

----------


## jean

> ОООООООООООООООООООООООГР  ОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут 32 секунды_
> Скажите пожалуйста, а как теперь установить новый пароль на конфигуратор?


Когда система будет спрашивать пароль- просто {enter}
А если новый пароль вообще, в свойстве конфигурации.

----------


## Yc_2011

> есть подбиралка паролей, работает долго но гарантировано
> могу выложить :) если кому нужно конечно ;)


чертовски понадобилась ломалка для МД, 77 версии 025 и 027. если еще жив), скинь на yc@ngs.ru

----------


## ymka15

Уважаемые скиньте плиз патч к 25 релизу, очень нуждаюсь... ymka@3g.ua

----------


## nuk

И мне очень нужен патч на конфигу 1с 7.7 скиньте, пжл., 
 на nukkk@mail.ru

----------


## LiTliK

Скиньте плз на max0700@inbox.ru или перезалейте куда-нибудь... Очень нужна штука эта.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AHDRUXA

не судьба пролистать? ссылка чуть ниже на странице =)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...F%D1%82%D1%8C)

----------

Zombokotik (12.09.2012)

----------


## the1

Создать файл, назвать его 1.vbs, закинуть в папку c:\program files\1cv77\bin. Запустить, подождать 5 секунд, запускать 1С, когда запросит пароль, просто нажать Enter.




> File="seven.dll" 
> arr =split("E8 4D F8 FF FF 83 C4 08 85 C0 5F 75 32 8B 54 24 48 50 50 68 02 80 00 00 8B 42"," ") 
> arr2=split("56 57 8B F0 8B F9 B9 20 00 00 00 F3 A4 5F 5E E8 3E F8 FF FF 83 C4 08 5F EB 25"," ") 
> for each c in arr 
> r=r & chrb(clng("&H" & c)) 
> next 
> for each c in arr2 
> r2=r2 & chrb(clng("&H" & c)) 
> next 
> ...

----------

cherrtik (28.09.2021), Hei (23.10.2019), Lastok (14.03.2016), Merlin1975 (13.07.2016), neznayq (01.07.2016), Pupil (16.05.2013), sg548704 (23.04.2015), StringerBell (18.11.2013), yacilop57 (04.10.2016), YurShin (04.03.2020), Создание Тьмы (30.10.2022)

----------


## StalloNe

скиньте прогу для взлома очень нужна вот адрес lebedev-av@yandex.ru буду очень благодарен

----------


## bestship

> скиньте прогу для взлома очень нужна вот адрес lebedev-av@yandex.ru буду очень благодарен


http://files.mail.ru/46832CED3C8747E3AE57896DB856FA37

---------- Post added at 10:46 ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 ----------




> Итак. Рыл в инете часа 3. 
> Никто ничего толкового не мог сказать. Или притворялись даунами (а может такие на самом деле :) ) и предлагали удалить users.usr :mad:, хотя и ребенок знает, что этот файл и конфа ну никак не связаны.
> Всё, что предлагают - не работает, или для ооочень старых платформ.
> 
> Все же нашел решение - у меня запароленная конфа открылась. :cool:
> Платформа 7.70.027
> Файл прилагается: http://turbo.to/1y01yut9vlnk.html
> Как пользоваться-разберетесь :)


Три варианта ломалок, на выбор:
1) http://files.mail.ru/46832CED3C8747E3AE57896DB856FA37
2) http://files.mail.ru/5B8016DBF7B546B9A44A57E3E9B022E4
3) http://files.mail.ru/696DB955BDAD4C689CC5CCF01811A593 - пользовался лично

----------

Casp777 (02.06.2014), cntkf (28.02.2015), heap408 (25.02.2015), nvru (23.10.2013), shvepss (19.05.2015)

----------


## irinali5

добрый день!

очень нужен сброс пароля на конфигуратор... посоветуйте, как сделать!!!

----------


## Rabindranat

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане!
Проблема следующая: необходимо открыть конфигурацию, не зная пароля. Файл Seven.dll пропатчен одной из вышеупомянутых программ, при попытке входа без пароля 1С либо закрывается без всяких сообщений, либо аварийно завершается. Версия 7.70.027. В чем может быть дело? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане!
> Проблема следующая: необходимо открыть конфигурацию, не зная пароля. Файл Seven.dll пропатчен одной из вышеупомянутых программ, при попытке входа без пароля 1С либо закрывается без всяких сообщений, либо аварийно завершается. Версия 7.70.027. В чем может быть дело? Заранее спасибо!


Там есть пост с моим пропаченым файлом, с ним открывается без проблем...

----------


## pearlofrup

Как вариант, снеси папку userdef удали или переименуй, зайди в конфигуратор и создай всех пользователей заново, если их, конечно, не сотни.

----------


## AlexeyAS

ну никак не понимаю людей, которые отвечают на то, что не спрашивают...
"пароль на конфигурацию" никак не связан с "папка юзердеф и т.д."

----------

eTix (20.02.2019)

----------


## andrei210978

народ дайте свежую инфу по снятию пароля с конфы 7,7 релиз 27 - очень прошу - torconst78@mail.ru

----------


## AHDRUXA

> народ дайте свежую инфу по снятию пароля с конфы 7,7 релиз 27 - очень прошу - torconst78@mail.ru


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post258935

----------


## andrei210978

такого файла не существует - я же не зря прошу о помощи - сначала все посмотрел

----------


## alexandr_ll

> такого файла не существует - я же не зря прошу о помощи - сначала все посмотрел


 Просто используйте для запуска portable версию 1С 7.7, тогда все откроется и без ввода пароля.
Взять можно здесь
http://www.unibytes.com/yviyyvdCZesLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

фыфыфы (01.11.2018)

----------


## NastyaKhvostik

Очень, нужно, скиньте на kainda@mail.ru Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## AHDRUXA

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....2%D1%8C)/page5

----------

